# Revolution - new from JJ Abrams - what do you think?



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Started tonight.








Will be up against Castle starting next week.
I rather liked it - thus far.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .doesn't appeal.  I'll be recording Castle and watching baseball. 

I started watching, last year, the one where they went back in time becuase the earth was dying. . . . .didn't do anything for me.

Also didn't care at all for the 'aliens have invaded' one from last season.

Mostly, I'm just not into the post apocalyptic stuff. . . . . .it never feels even a little hopeful to me, even when it's billed that way.

Doctor Who, on the other hand, can destroy the universe in one episode, and then manage to get it back in the next.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Watched last night, rather enjoyed it.  Just enough mystery to keep it interesting.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

True story: I have a family member who is working with an associate that has a family member playing a role in the show. I'll have to dig up who.

As far as the show itself, it doesn't really look like my kind of thing. There's something about these big network shows that I just don't find appealing. I think it's just the over-polish that's done. Here you have a downfall-of-society scenario, and everyone has perfect teeth and makeup. I wouldn't write it that way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved _Fringe_, and so I'm aching to see this. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I will have to see if it is available for download on itunes. I love his other series, Fringe, (which is in its last season) so we shall see


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my suspension of disbelief wouldn't ratchet up enough to allow me to watch it.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought it was good, but not great.  The acting wasn't particularly good.  I liked the ending enough that I'll give it another try next week.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Nobody even has a smudge of dirt on them.  I see people walking around every day who look more like they're living in a post-apocalyptic world than these pretty, clean folks.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Lisa Scott said:


> Nobody even has a smudge of dirt on them. I see people walking around every day who look more like they're living in a post-apocalyptic world than these pretty, clean folks.


EXACTLY. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also had a hard time believing that batteries and other independent energy sources would just cease to work... or that we would give up a democratic society and all that goes with it, just because the lights went out? I think there is enough real threats to our way of life, that to make up some crazy, hard to believe ideal is a little silly...

Now all that said, I may give it another shot cause I did like the cast and it I am curious to see where it goes.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I wasn't all that impressed either, but I may give it a week or two for mysteries to develop. My biggest problem was that the characters weren't all that interesting. The fact that everything stopped working, even old cars without any electronics, bothered me and I'm not sure I can get over that. The clean hands and perfect clothes stuck in my craw too.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

This series reminds me of the novels by SM Stirling where the laws of physics change and anything that uses some form of technology stops working, including gunpowder and steam. I want to give this series a chance, but I have a hard time believing so many people give up their weapons to a bunch of thugs and the U.S. gov't wouldn't go down so easily just because no more technology.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

We try to give a series at least 3 episodes. Hubby has an interest in this show as well so we've only seen the first episode so far. As others said, good, but not great. I'm not bothered by appearances, it appears 10 years or so have passed since the event? The girl appeared to be 6 when her parents gave her the melting ice cream and she's an older teen now. So, in that time span, I'm sure they have found ways to bathe and make their own clothing. Aside from living in the houses left standing, the long shot looked like they had established a commune.

I found the SM Stirling novels Cliff mentions; fans were discussing how there are survivalists, hobbists who would know how to do some things necessary. Plus the libraries haven't been destroyed so those books could provide other knowledge. Having a set of Little House books would even be helpful. That is before the books are burned as a heat source.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Couldn't get past the first 15 minutes of the 2nd episode... I turned the channel when I daw the deer hanging from the tree.  

when does Nashville start?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm digging it so far.

I can see militias springing up, and feudal style rule mixed with lawless wild west.
America was started through a revolution, we have a precedent for small armed activity producing results. Take the Green Mountain boys for example. 
I would need to know more why the regular army and armed services split apart.

I am worried it will be another Alcatraz, or , worse, a Lost. Either one season closer, or, many seasons with no real focus. But so far, I'm enjoying the ride. 

It's DWTS that's left me flat this year.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think "civilization" is more fragile than we think.  
Think of New Orleans during Katrina.....but across the whole country. No food drops, no way to preserve food except old fashioned canning. Travel by walking or bicycling only. The US is too large to stay united without modern telecom and transport. Cities would be unsustainable. 

That part I like, but I plan on being disappointed with the explanation of the power outage. No way some secret conspiracy found a  way to fundamentally change the laws of physics. The advanced science and massive power required is not going to be explained. Better if it was aliens, that would have been a little more believable.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I think "civilization" is more fragile than we think.
> Think of New Orleans during Katrina.....but across the whole country. No food drops, no way to preserve food except old fashioned canning. Travel by walking or bicycling only. The US is too large to stay united without modern telecom and transport. Cities would be unsustainable.


I think that's a really good point! But there are actions and reactions in a never ending chain, you know? So for every looter, there was also a good citizen who stuck their neck out to save someone else, or rescue a cat from a tree, or donate their time/money to rebuilding efforts, etc.

I'm not meaning to argue, just saying that I hope Revolution explores the full picture.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is so much potential with a show like that and after watching the 2nd episode, it is getting destroyed for me because of the girl character. Arggggg. First I thought her brother was filling the TSTL (Too stupid to live) slot. But now she is taking over on that. Why do they have to write women and young women so braindead all the time on shows. 
It is what destroyed The Event for me too. I could not stand either of the main characters there and just wanted them to die. 

She is driving me nuts. I don't know if I can watch anymore. She always does the exact opposite of what makes sense and what she is told. Always knows better, acts like she is super Xena and then in the next minute acts like a spoiled brat. 

Hubby keeps saying, she will die, she is too stupid to stick around. I tried to tell him that she is basically the main character, or at least one of them. She isn't going anywhere.  

I am amused though everytime Miles turns into Errol Flynn  

But I don't know if I can handle the show based on the character. Part of it is the actress I am sure, that pouty mouth that she keeps making when she doesn't get what she wants. But she is just written horrible for me. 

Her lipgloss is always perfect though


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I gave this show a chance, but I can't take it any more.  None of the characters are likeable, and the plot is moving at glacial speed.  It's looking more and more like one of those shows that won't get past the first season.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I still haven't decided if I want to watch it. The episodes are stacking up on the recorder, so I may give it a try soon. I generally don't care for post-apocalyptic shows.

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to admit that it has not drawn me back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm still on the fence, but since it's an ABC show, at worst I can catch up with this on Netflix at the end of the season.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm still on the fence, but since it's an ABC show, at worst I can catch up with this on Netflix at the end of the season.


It's NBC (peacock)..... not ABC.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

telracs said:


> It's NBC (peacock)..... not ABC.


Oh dangit!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'm still undecided. I think the premise is good and the storyline has a lot of potential, but it could also go way off track. Already, we're seeing more and more different storylines which could make the whole thing convoluted. For example, the woman who was on the computer the week before and confronted at the very end of the show didn't even appear in the following episode.

Also, the daughter puts herself at risk so often, it's irritating and stupid. My hubby likes the series, so I'll watch a couple more, but I have too many other favorites returning to stick with it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah the daughter is driving me nuts too. Still TSTL. And her brother isn't much better. I mean really? He saw the guy kill his father and others, he knows he is like really bad. Yet when he has a change to get away, he saves the guys life and than acts all surprised when the bad guy cuffs him back up.  . That is the stuff that ruins shows for me. 

Even Errol Flynn, I mean Miles is showing some moments of severe stupidity. I don't like any of the characters either. Unlike Lost, where for some reason I was able to connect to several characters right away on the first episode, here, they are all so shallow. And they constantly contradict themself. 

The premise really is a good one, but the acting and the writing especially is just bad. Its like they throw in a few Mad Max type outlaw characters into each episode and fill the rest with teasers of "stuff". 

But the daughter, her bro and even that other chick that's now with them, they need to stop with the bratty child act. That is what they remind me off. 

I'll give it a couple of more episodes, based on what I saw in the brief preview, but its going to be hard. Really, the only character I actually find interesting at this point is Monroe. And he is barely on. He at least intrigues me.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Charlie: driving me nuts with her spoiled brat, knows best, yet acts like a doofus all the time attitude

The brother: Really? You'e going to fall for that in episode 3?

Molly: So, kill of one of the more intriguing characters. Smells of writer desperation.

The characters are shallow caricatures, either evil or good (even Miles and Monroe, though becoming more complex, are too one side or the other). The writing is flat, and this after so much potential. The pace is too slow.

But the worst parts are the inconsistencies. Someone mentioned everyone is clean. Did anyone else notice how Aaron's glasses at the end of episode 2 as they reflect off the light look like cheap, flat pieces of plastic? Without a single scratch? I mean, okay, prop glasses and all, but at least make them scratched up or something. Fifteen years without glass polishers, right? And the creme-de-la-creme: turns out the uncle, Miles, is _the _Mile Matheson, founder of the omnipresent evil militia. _And nobody knew this?_ Charlie didn't know this? Okay, she was a child when the power went out, but what about the other characters? They surely would've made the connection. Hmm, here's the uncle, name of miles Matheson. Could he possibly be the same Mile Matheson who started the Militia? Puh-leeese.

I like the potential, but unless it improves significantly, it'll never see a season 2, and it'll be lucky to finish off its first season.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Hmm, here's the uncle, name of miles Matheson. Could he possibly be the same Mile Matheson who started the Militia? Puh-leeese.


I thought that was a huge inconsistency/plot-hole too. Basically a weak writer doing anything to get the "dun-dun-dun" moment.

I hate getting into shows like this that will likely not last. The last one I got hooked on was Defying Gravity, which got cancelled mid season with no answers


----------

